# Bell Super 3R MIPs or Troy Lee Designs A2 MIPs?



## Bluegill (Mar 28, 2018)

Looking for a new helmet for trail rides here in hot Arizona, so ventilation is a key factor.  I'll be doing very rocky technical trails so a modern helmet with good side and rear protection is key. I also like to bomb down long downhills whenever possible - usually after camping up in the mountains - I ride down the mountain fire roads and a friend drives my truck down. These downhills are usually just fire roads and/or fast singletrack but you can really get up to speed which is why the Bell Super 3 with the chin guard caught my attention. I've drifted off the roads at 40+ mph due to washboards more than once&#8230; Most of the time I'd only be using the bucket and not the chin guard but it's a nice bonus feature.
 

I've found a couple options in my size (59.7 cm Large) that are about the same price (around $150). Bell Super 3 is opened box, barely used. TLD A2 is brand new. Bad thing about the Bell Super 3 is that it's black. Good thing about the TLD A2 is that it's mainly white with some black accents. Given the Arizona sun I'd really prefer white over black but again, the Super 3 chin guard is a nice feature at the same price point.
 

Based on what I've read, the TLD A2 is about 380g and the Super 3 is 784 grams with the chin guard, and about 440 grams without. Not a major difference.
 

Lay some advice on me.


----------



## ymiller996 (Jul 1, 2013)

some good deals on the Bell Super DH now - right about $200 Have/had the Super 2R and the new DH is a major upgrade from that one. Most comfortable helmet I've owned and the chin bar is the real deal vs 2R and 3R - 2R chin bar rides high and your chin is relatively exposed vs the new DH. 
The sweat channel feature they added is nice as well, doesn't drip nearly as much sweat onto my glasses as before. 

I know its not the version you asked about, but strongly recommned trying one on. Hard to put a price on comfort and i wasn't in the market for a new helmut till I put this on and realized how nice it fit and felt.


----------



## DETarch (Feb 26, 2011)

Super 3r is on sale all over right now. I ordered a large on Jenson a few weeks ago for $150, no need to go open box/used.

I ride in southern CA, and it's hot right now. 3r seems really well ventilated for the style of helmet.


----------



## smoothmoose (Jun 8, 2008)

DETarch said:


> Super 3r is on sale all over right now. I ordered a large on Jenson a few weeks ago for $150, no need to go open box/used.
> 
> I ride in southern CA, and it's hot right now. 3r seems really well ventilated for the style of helmet.


Just got the Super DH and like it A LOT. I agree with ymiller that it's a big step from from the 3R. The MIPS-Spherical is much better than the normal MIPS and other options out there.

OFF TOPIC - DETarch - how do you like your Kona Rove ST? Are you using it as a gravel, mild dropbar XC bike? Or more of roadie? I'm in Norcal and really debating if I should get a gravel bike or a XC hardtail.


----------



## DETarch (Feb 26, 2011)

smoothmoose said:


> OFF TOPIC - DETarch - how do you like your Kona Rove ST? Are you using it as a gravel, mild dropbar XC bike? Or more of roadie? I'm in Norcal and really debating if I should get a gravel bike or a XC hardtail.


Sent you a PM about the Rove so we don't derail the thread!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluegill (Mar 28, 2018)

Derail away, I don't care! The boards I frequent thrive on derailment. Keeps things interesting.

Glad I asked for advice...

DETarch is correct, Jenson has the Super 3R on sale for $150. Too good to pass up....almost....they have the Super DH red helmet on sale for $180! Just placed the order. It's red and white with some black and just what I was looking for (other than all white). If it's too heavy or too hot wearing just the bucket then I'll pick up the Troy Lee or another helmet. Too good to pass up for this full-face DH certified helmet. I used to do some DH racing way back in the olden days and I'd just wear an on-top roadie helmet (which is all we wore back then). It's a wonder I'm still alive. This will give me an excuse to get back on some chair lifts with my bike. Thanks guys.


----------



## Marc2211 (Aug 6, 2013)

I went for one of the new Fox Flux helmets that came out this year. Really impressed and very well ventilated - preferred it to the A2 when I tried them.


----------



## rynomx785 (Jul 16, 2018)

TLD is getting ready to release new full face helmet called "The Stage". Geared towards the Enduro crowd. Much better ventilation than any of the full face helmets they offer now and more comparable to the Fox Proframe or the Bell Super 3R. Nothing to do with either of the 2 helmets originally asked about but the thread seems to have shifted this direction.


----------



## Bluegill (Mar 28, 2018)

The Super DH arrived today. I can find only 1 flaw.


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

Bluegill said:


> The Super DH arrived today. I can find only 1 flaw.
> 
> View attachment 1214283


I added a vacuum actuated hydraulic transport module to my toolkit to overcome this blatant design flaw.


----------



## Bluegill (Mar 28, 2018)

That is brilliant. Good thing I'm not in California.


----------

